# blasita ha llegado a 1000



## donbill

¡Enhorabuena, blasita!

Felicitaciones por haber hecho más de 1000 posts y por la intachable calidad de ellos. De hecho, te hemos pillado en solo un error: te has proclamada una pesada. Y, francamente, querida blasita, en eso andas completamente descaminada. 

And just in case you can't read anglicized Spanish, I'll tell you in English. *You are top-notch*! Your knowledge of English is both broad and deep, and the way you share your knowledge with us makes us comfortable with the fact that you know more than we do!  

Te saludamos con cariño, respeto y admiración


----------



## Alma de cántaro

¡Enhorabuena por tus 1000 mensajes Blasita!

Gracias por estar siempre al pie del cañón dispuesta a ayudar a quien lo necesite, bien a anglófonos, bien a hispanohablantes.

Un abrazo, 
Pedro


----------



## Peterdg

¡Hola Blasita!

También de mi parte: 

*¡ F E L I C I D A D E S !*​¡¡¡Y espero verte mucho más!!!

Peter​


----------



## blasita

And... what am I supposed to say now?  I´m lost for words! (¡Qué típico!, ¿eh?)

Maybe just: *THANK YOU* .  You are the ones who keep the forums alive, not me.  What I do is just learn from you every single day, from every single post (and what´s more... I´m serious here ).

So, Bill, you´re to blame for this, huh? Me siento fatal porque sé que yo no me merezco tus palabras.  Gracias de corazón por ser como eres, por compartir tus amplios conocimientos con los que estamos simplemente aprendiendo, y de una forma tan respetuosa y maravillosa.  Gracias por ser tan buen forero y tan buena persona: ojalá no cambies nunca. Eres un ejemplo a seguir.

Alma, tú creo que ya sabes lo que pienso de ti .  Muchísimas gracias por todo.  No sabes lo que aprendo de ti, y lo que te aprecio y respeto. Eres un ejemplo para todos. Muchas gracias, Pedro.

Peter, jo, que a ver si tienes un ratito y me enseñas un poquito de español (o cualquier otro idioma de los que sabes) . Creo que deberíamos pagarle un sueldo: ¿no, chicos? Gracias, eres no solo un pozo de sabiduría sino también un ejemplo a seguir.

Después de tantos ´ejemplos´, os dejo en paz .  Muchas gracias otra vez,

Marisa


----------



## duvija

Bla-si-ta, Bla-si-ta, Bla-si-ta, and many mo-o-o-o-re !!!! 
Es bueno conocerte. 

elisa


----------



## blasita

Elisa, muy, pero que muy bueno conocerte.  Un abrazo, a ver si me enseñas más palabras de por allí.

Marisa


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Querida Blasita, llego tarde pero no quería perderme este hilo: ¡muchísimas felicidades por tus mil _posts_! 
Espero que sigas muchos años más por aquí, ayudando a los demás, como siempre haces. Gracias por todo.


----------



## Antpax

Yo también llego tarde, pero FELICIDADES, por esos mil, sigue así al menos hasta los diez mil . Muchas gracias por tus aportes y por la ayuda que nos prestas .


----------



## blasita

¡Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, mi querida Aldonza! Y además no lo es, para nada .

Gracias por tratar tan bien tanto a recién llegados como yo, como a otros que ya llevan tiempo aquí.  Gracias por mantenernos siempre al tanto de todo, y compartir con nosotros todo lo que sabes con ese buen humor que te caracteriza. Gracias por mantener los foros vivos.

Mi respeto y admiración van para ti.


----------



## blasita

Jo, esto no me lo esperaba, Antpax ... ¡qué honor ! Estoy avergonzada, y lo digo de corazón: ¡yo lo intento, pero ... no hago mucho; los demás sí!

Como ya he dicho alguna vez que otra, muchísimas gracias a ti (y a todos vosotros) por vuestro arduo y excelente trabajo.  Vale, seguro que todo el mundo está pensando ahora que soy una verdadera pelota, ¿eh? ). 

Muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchas felicidades por la dedicación y el acierto. Espero coincidir contigo más a menudo.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Muchísimas gracias, Lurrezko.

Lo siento, pero discrepo : lo de ´acierto´ no es adecuado en este contexto .

¡Me encantaría coincidir más! Lo intentaré, pero no creo que pueda ser capaz de colaborar (decentemente) en los hilos que tú estás; no estoy a tu altura, pero leo tus ´posts´ con interés y aprendo un montón de ellos.

Muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades, Blasita. (Tengo el honor  de felicitarte dos veces).  
Un abrazo y que cumplas muchos más. 

Jordi


----------



## blasita

Namarne, chico, ya te lo he dicho antes, pero ... qué bueno estás ... .

Y yo tengo el honor de decirte que muchíiiiiisimas gracias otra vez.  Por favor sigue enseñándonos y deleitándonos con tus ´posts´, Jordi.  Gracias por tu inestimable aportación a los foros.

Un abrazo.

Marisa


----------



## capitas

It's not surprising I'm so dull as ever!
I sen't this message to you, and it had to be publidhed.
So I'm "honouring" and congratulating you again. CONGRATULATIONS!
¿Y QUE CUMPLAS...MUCHOS .... MAAS!
Hope you'll get to another 1000 at leAst, making this forum still more lively if possible and letting us enjoy your knowledge and share our opinions with anybody else. Keep on wondering about everything and gathering what each one has to contribute to the forum.
You're worth much more than you think!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## blasita

Thank you very much (again), capitas!



> ¿Y QUE CUMPLAS...MUCHOS .... MAAS!


 ¡Y tú que lo veas! (Tú estás muy cerca ya también de los 1000, ¿eh? : todos nos vamos haciendo viejos, bueno mayores, que no es lo mismo ).



> You're worth much more than you think!!


    Let me do it this time .

Thanks so much for your fascinating and clear contributions to the forums. Thank you for teaching me (and us) something different every day.


----------



## bondia

Aunque tarde, me uno a las muchas felicitaciones que ya has recibido. 
Espero ciincidor más a menudo contigo


----------



## blasita

¡Qué ilusión, bondia!  Muchas gracias, de verdad.

Yo también espero coincidir más a menudo, pero insisto, es imposible para mí estar a tu (vuestra) altura. Vale, seguro que si la gente me tenía ya por empalagosa, ahora ya, me echan del foro, seguro. 

Muchas gracias a ti por compartir tus vastos conocimientos en español e inglés con nosotros de la manera que lo haces.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Blasita*:
Disculpa mi tardanza... (estuve perdiéndome este foro durante unos cuantos días) y ahora no sé si felicitarte por tus primeros 1.000, o por los 2.000 que ya se acercan.
Es que sólo tú y Lurrezko son capaces de viajar por el foro a semejante velocidad.

Bueno, ya elegí: te felicito por los primeros y los segundos mil.


----------



## blasita

¡Qué alegría, Calambur! 

¿Tarde? Nunca es tarde ...

Eres estupenda; por favor, sigue así .

Un abrazo.


----------



## kreiner

Es tan tarde (nunca me entero de estas cosas) que casi debería esperar un par de días para que llegues a los 2000 (estaré más atento en esa ocasión). Pero, a pesar de la tardanza, FELICIDADES, blasita.


----------



## blasita

¡Por fin está aquí, ya llegó! El regalo que me prometiste en lo de ´riscar´  ¡ya lo tengo! 

En serio, sí que es un verdadero regalo para mí recibir tus felicitación. Ojalá sigas mucho tiempo por los foros regalándonos tus certeros y brillantes comentarios.

Muchas gracias, Kreiner.


----------



## kreiner

Y blasita ya está en 2000 . No te abro el hilo de felicitaciones para no parecer ansioso (como una especie de desquite por haber llegado tarde a tus mil), pero espero que pronto lo haga alguien... y ahí estaré.
Muchas felicidades.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Kreiner .

Es verdad, 2000, me parece mentira.  Ahora corro que me las pelo porque tengo más tiempo libre, y lo utilizo en lo que me gusta: intentar ayudar en lo que puedo, aprender de vosotros en los foros y en sí disfrutar, porque yo disfruto mucho aquí.

De todas formas, quita, quita, que ya me siento más que afortunada con todas estas magníficas felicitaciones.

Muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## Antpax

kreiner said:


> Y blasita ya está en 2000 . No te abro el hilo de felicitaciones para no parecer ansioso (como una especie de desquite por haber llegado tarde a tus mil), pero espero que pronto lo haga alguien... y ahí estaré.
> Muchas felicidades.



Si quieres separo los hilos  . Ahora en serio, felicidades, Blasita. A este ritmo vamos a estar felicitándote cada dos por tres, lo que no nos causaría ningún problema . En tu caso, está claro que la cantidad no esta reñida con la calidad. 

Nos vemos por aquí. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## blasita

¿Qué he hecho yo para merecer todo esto? Pues me temo que nada , pero no sabes lo mucho que lo aprecio.

Muchísimas gracias por todo, Ant .  Eres genial.


----------



## murciana

¡¡¡Madre mía, blasita!!! ¿Pero dónde he estado yo que no me he enterado de nada hasta ahora, …y de pura casualidad!?!?!?! 

Pues nada, que Enhorabuena por tus 3.000 (porque a este paso, cuando acabe de escribir mi felicitación ya los habrás alcanzado )!!!!!

A ver si nos cruzamos pronto por algún hilo…! Y gracias por estar tan presta a echar una mano

Saludos!!!


----------



## blasita

¡Qué bien verte por aquí, Murciana !  Es verdad, no nos vemos casi nada últimamente.  He pegado un gran estirón; es que los niños de hoy en día crecemos muy rápido .

En serio, que sí que te echo de menos, a ver si te veo más, que siempre es un placer leer tus concisos a la vez que certeros comentarios .

Muchas gracias. Un abrazo.


----------



## capitas

Happy 1000!, No sorry, Happy 2000!, No sorry. Happy 3000????, Happy 10.000?
¿Y QUE CUMPLAS...MUCHOS .... MAAS!
You go so fast!!!!
You're worth much more than you think!!
Let us have GOOD times and Let's enjoy them!
Congratulations!!

Edit P.S.
"Lo cortés no quita lo valiente".


----------



## The Traveler

¡Felicidades *Bla**si**ta*! Ya sé que yo no llevo mucho tiempo aquí y que tampoco nos hemos cruzado en ningún hilo, pero espero que eso ocurra muy pronto. Espero que disfrutes de tu _postiversario_ y, sobre todo, ¡que llegues a los 3.000 muy pronto! ¡Muchas gracias por alegrar la vida de este foro (me lo ha dicho un pajarito...) !


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> ¿Qué he hecho yo para merecer todo esto?



¿Y nos lo preguntas? La respuesta es muy sencilla, blasita: has compartido tu sabiduría y tu amistad con nosotros.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

¡Bueno, bueno, bueno..., Blasita! ¡Pero qué prolífica estás! ¡Si yo aún apenas he pasado de 500 y ya estamos celebrando tus 2000!

¡Enhorabuena! ¡Pronto estamos aquí para los 3000!

Un abrazo
Pedro


----------



## kreiner

blasita said:


> ¿Qué he hecho yo para merecer todo esto?


 
Ser tú. ¿Y te parece poco?


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Capitas, por tu felicitación.  Te deseo, como siempre, todo lo mejor.

Y muchas gracias también a ti, The Traveler.  ¡Qué alegría que a alguien le dé alegría! Te deseo todo lo mejor en los foros; que disfrutes de todos foreros, que no sólo saben un montón, pero que encima son majísimos.


----------



## kreiner

blasita said:


> que disfrutes de todos foreros, que no sólo saben un montón, pero que encima son majísimos.


 
No sé qué le estarás deseando a The Traveler, pero para ciertas cosas conmigo que no cuente.


----------



## blasita

¡Dios mío!  Me relajo cinco minutitos de nada, y no doy abasto .

Donbill: No te he dado todavía las gracias por abrir este hilo y por tus palabras. Ojalá nunca perdamos esta preciosa amistad. Gracias por todo. 

Pedro: mi Alma preferida .  Gracias otra vez.

Kreiner: gracias; no soy muy mala persona, no.



> No sé qué le estarás deseando a The Traveler, pero para ciertas cosas conmigo que no cuente.



Oye, que ya somos foreros mayorcitos, que cada uno cuente con lo que quiera .


----------



## Agró

Blasita, te felicito (tarde) por los 1.000; te felicito (más o menos a tiempo) por los 2.000 y, lógicamente, te felicito (anticipadamente) por los 3.000, que ya veo cerca. Es un gusto compartir este foro con gente como tú.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Agró , significa mucho para mí tu felicitación.  Gracias por ser tan buen forero.


----------



## Namarne

Enhorabuena, Blasita. Qué bien que se celebren tus 2.000 en el hilo del 1.000, así los despistados podemos arreglar la cosa (de aquella manera).  

MUCHAS FELICIDADES


----------



## kreiner

Namarne said:


> Enhorabuena, Blasita. Qué bien que se celebren tus 2.000 en el hilo del 1.000, así los despistados podemos arreglar la cosa (de aquella manera).
> 
> MUCHAS FELICIDADES


 
No me digas que "de aquella manera" también os suena bien en catalán. Y a mí que me parece tan gallego...


----------



## Namarne

kreiner said:


> No me digas que "de aquella manera" también os  suena bien en catalán. Y a mí que me parece tan gallego...


Ah, pues no sé. Lo he dicho sin pensar. ¿Es gallego?


----------



## Peterdg

Blasita,

Otra vez, felicidades. Pero ¡Ojo! que te van a multar por ir demasiado rápido

Peter


----------



## kreiner

Hola, Peter.
Ojalá todos pudiéramos (subjuntivo, ¿no?, ¿o sería mejor el condicional pluscuamperfecto de la voz pasivante media del contrafactivo? ) ir tan rápidos y seguros como va blasita.


----------



## Peterdg

kreiner said:


> Hola, Peter.
> Ojalá todos pudiéramos (subjuntivo, ¿no?, ¿o sería mejor el condicional pluscuamperfecto de la voz pasivante media del contrafactivo? ) ir tan rápidos y seguros como va blasita.


¿Me estás tomando el pelo o qué?


> condicional pluscuamperfecto de la voz pasivante media del contrafactivo


 ¡Es verdaderamente una pena que no exista en español! Simplificaría mucho las cosas.


----------



## kreiner

Peterdg said:


> ¿Me estás tomando el pelo o qué?
> ¡Es verdaderamente una pena que no exista en español! Simplificaría mucho las cosas.


 
Lo siento. No quiero quitarle el protagonismo a blasita, pero cuando te he visto entrar en escena me he dicho: ¡vamos a jugar con los modos verbales! Ya sabes que eres mi héroe del subjuntivo .


----------



## blasita

Pues de aquella manera y de esta manera os digo: ¡*GRACIAS*!

Iba a intentar bajar algo majo, pero es que soy un desastre con estas cosas.

_Namarne_: muchas gracias de nuevo .

_Kreiner_, gracias, no hay problema, que yo no me siento ´prota´; estoy aquí, disfrutando de vosotros. 

Yo creo que _Peter_ no es el héroe sólo del subjuntivo, sino para mí de algunas muchas otras cosas: un montón de gracias, Peter.


----------



## Calambur

¡Felicitaciones, *blasita*!
Nos tienes a todos corriendo y no hay manera de seguirte el ritmo. ¿Acaso eres parienta de este personaje?



blasita said:


> Y muchas gracias también a ti, The Traveler. ¡Qué alegría que a alguien le dé alegría! Te deseo todo lo mejor en los foros; que disfrutes de *todos foreros,* *que no sólo saben un montón, pero que encima son majísimos.*


 


> Yo creo que _Peter_ no es el *héroe* sólo del subjuntivo, sino *para mí de algunas muchas otras cosas*: un montón de gracias, Peter.


A mí me tienen sin cuidado los piropos que le dices a _Peter_ (tú sabrás por qué) y los supuestos buenos deseos para _The Traveler... _pero que quede claro que, como en estos foros hablamos en perfecto español, lo que resalté en rojo me comprende a mí también.


----------



## blasita

> A mí me tienen sin cuidado los piropos que le dices a Peter (tú sabrás por qué) y los supuestos buenos deseos para The Traveler... pero que quede claro que, como en estos foros hablamos en perfecto español, lo que resalté en rojo me involucra.



Jo, pues va a ser que ahora ya no se pueden echar piropos a nadie sin que te acusen de pervertida .

Te lo aseguro, Calambur, me refería a que no sólo el subjuntivo sino a otros tiempos verbales y estructuras en español: la relación entre Peter y yo es estrictamente profesional  .

Y lo resaltado en rojo, eso sí que es verdad, sí que te involucra, totalmente, Calambur . Muchas gracias otra vez.  Todo lo mejor.


----------

